
Learning Haskell: Getting Started - Grantlyk
https://medium.com/@Grantlyk/learning-haskell-getting-started-9f34155456e
======
sigrlami
Good stuff. Take a look at [https://haskellcosm.com](https://haskellcosm.com)
list of companies that use Haskell in production.

